# General Topics > General Discussion & News >  American Tree Frog Dead or Hibernating?

## kathleenj

I have an american tree frog, and she turned a dark green color and won't move anymore. She was moving really slowly and sleeping a lot for two days before. She's on the floor of the tank. She's not belly up though so I don't know if she's dead. A bit of her right foot looks a little shrivelled so I don't know if that's a good sign or not. I don't know if she's hibernating or not, if she is, then what am I supposed to do?

----------


## Eli

They usually do not hibernate. If she is shriveling up and not moving, that is not good. Can u post pics?

----------


## Carlos

Hello and welcome to FF Kathleen!  I'm very sorry your frog is not well  :Frown:  .  Frog might be dead if not responding to stimuli; but could be sick and sleeping too.  Can you turn off all lights as soon as it's dark and see if it wakes up.  Also in the meantime; please answer all below questions to the best of your ability to try and find out what is the problem.  Thank you  :Smile:  !

1----what 'kind' of frog is it ( what species)
2----please include a photo of the frog 
3----Please include a photo of the frog's current enclosure
4----size of enclosure ( W" x D" x H" )
5----# on inhabitants - ( if there is another frog --- is there a size difference ? )
6----has or was the frog kept with a different species or with any other tank mate 
7----is there a new tank mate----was the new tank mate quarantined 
8----what is the typical humidity level
9----what temperature is maintained
10---what is, specifically, being used to maintain the temperature of the enclosure
11---describe the enclosure lighting ( very specifically)
12---describe enclosure maintenance ( water changes, cleaning etc)
13---what kind of water is used
-----for misting
-----for the frog's soaking dish
-----is de-chlorinator used / what brand
14---material(s) used for substrate - be very specific 
15---enclosure set up:
-----if recent - describe how the enclosure was cleaned
-----plants( live or artificial) if artificial plants are used are they plastic or fabric
-----describe wood, bark , and background materials
16---when is the last time the frog ate
17---have you found poop lately
18---how often is the frog fed
19---what size feeder is given
20---what other feeders are used as treats
21---what is the frog's main food source
22---do feeders roam free in the enclosure or is the frog bowl fed
23---vitamins - what brand and how often
24---calcium - what brand and how often 
25---was the frog without calcium for any period of time
26---approximate age of the frog
27---how long have you owned the frog
28---who cared for the frog before you
29---is the frog wild caught or captive bred
30---how often the frog is handled -- are gloves used ( what kind of gloves) 
31---is the enclosure kept in a high or low traffic area
30---has or was the frog properly quarantined (yes or no)
-----for how long
32---has the frog been treated with any medication:
-----for what
-----name of medication
-----for how long
-----what dose 
-----was medication prescribed by a herp vet

----------


## DYLAN

Hi Kathleen - so sorry to read of your frog, I hope she recovers soon - have faith in her. 

I'm writing as I would like to expand your query as there doesn't seem to be a suitable forum section. Hibernation - do all frogs and toads hibernate/estivate at some time? I'm a newcomer [ 2 years of frog keeping ] but during that time none of my 14 terrestrial species have shown any sign of hibernating/estivating. Could this be because they have been kept 'seasons' free by a steady range of temperature/humidity and always provided with food and water? Do they need an opportunity to hibernate? The nearest to hibernation is by my False Tomato Frogs _[Dyscophus  guineti,]_ which disappear into the substrate for 10 days or so then surface apparently fit and well.

----------

